
Ask HN: Do you want a free mobile app/pwa done? - browsercoin
I&#x27;m offering the first 5 people a free mobile app&#x2F;pwa, you just need to provide the graphics and logo.<p>No catch. I&#x27;m building a portfolio so I can get paid for it eventually. I think 5 should be good.<p>Send me a line, emails in profile.
======
gitgud
Honestly, this doesn't seem like the best way to fill your portfolio. You have
zero connection to the ideas people will want you to build.

Why not come up with your own app, based on experiences in your own life?...

Don't worry, you'll be building things for other people for the most part of
your career...

~~~
browsercoin
that's a good idea although the lack of app ideas holds me back.

~~~
gitgud
Well, before you come up with a serious app idea, it could be a good idea to
explore some less serious ideas;

\- Dating app for pets

\- Mobile game of guess the colour code

\- Social network for babies

Weird ideas like these are fun to make, can go viral and get you noticed as a
developer... [1] Some inspiration for you.

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jacquessmu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jacquessmuts.hellothere)

~~~
browsercoin
OMG LOL

------
k0t0n0
> I'm offering the first 5 people a free mobile app/pwa

do you know it could take up to 10 years of your life?

------
ada1981
What kind of app?

~~~
browsercoin
iOS, Android, PWA

